# Sticky  Acronyms, abbreviations and nicknames



## Bradjhomes

This is based on Tony20009's thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/acronyms-abbreviations-nicknames-horological-wus-only-946644.html

This is not intended to be an exhaustive list, and there is also no guarantee that everything listed below is 100% correct, but hopefully it will prove a useful guide for those starting out in this world where nicknames and abbreviations are commonplace and can be added to as time goes on.

If anything below is correct, or missing, just reply to this thread and every now and again I'll update it
(threads started by members cant be edited after a certain period which is why I've started this new one as I will be able to edit and update this well into the future)

So, here goes:

*Brand Names*
*ALS*: A. Lange & Söhne
*A&S*: Arnold and Son
*AP*: Audemars Piguet
*B-ling*: Breitling
*B&M*: Baume & Mercier (BM is also used)
*BP*: Blancpain
*CW or CWL*: Christopher Ward London
*ETA*: ETA SA Swiss Watch Manufacturer
*FC*: Frederique Constant
*GG*: Gérald Genta
*GO*: Glashutte Original
*GP*: Girard-Perregaux
*IWC*: IWC - technically an abbreviation standing for International Watch Co., but IWC refer to itself as IWC, unlike most of the rest of the brands/companies which generally don't refer to themselves using these abbreviations.
*JLC*: Jaeger-LeCoultre
*JR*: JeanRichard
*MB*: Mont Blanc
*ML*: Maurice Lacroix
*PAM*: Officine Panerai; Sometimes it's used to mean Panerai Modello (Panerai model number)
*PP*: Patek Philippe
*RL*: Ralph Lauren Watches
*TAG*: TAG Heuer
*UG*: Universal Geneve
*UN*: Ulysse Nardin
*VC*: Vacheron Constantin

*Specific watches*
*AT*: Aqua Terra (Omega)
*BA*: Broad Arrow (Omega)
*BB*: Black Bay (Tudor)
*BLNR*: GMT Master II (Rolex) 116710 (from BLeu et NoiR)
*CdC*: Calibre de Cartier (Cartier)
*DJ or DJII*: Datejust or Datejust II (Rolex)
*DRSD* : Double Red Sea Dweller (Rolex)
*DSSD*: Deep Sea Sea Dweller (Rolex)
*DSOM*: Dark Side of the Moon (Omega)
*EZM*: Einsatzzeitmesser (which translates to Mission Timer) (Sinn)
*EP: *El Primero (Zenith)
*Exp (or ExpII): *Rolex Explorer (or Explorer II)
*FOIS: *First Omega in Space (Omega)
*FF*: Fifty Fathoms (Blancpain)
*FFF*: Fifty Five Fathoms (Seiko/Project Watch)
*Ingy*: Ingenieur (IWC)
*LLD*: Legend Diver (Longines)
*MUT*: Master Ultra Thin (JLC)
*NSD*: Navy Seal Diver (JLC)
*PML*: PanoMaticLunar (GO)
*RO*: Royal Oak (AP)
*ROO*: Royal Oak Offshore (AP)
*GS*: Grand Seiko (Seiko)
*MC*: Master Control (JLC)
*PO*: Planet Ocean (Omega)
*PO LM*: Planet Ocean Liquidmetal
*PloProf*: PLOngeur PROFessionnel (Omega)
*RL*: Richard Lange (ALS)
*SD*: Seadweller (Rolex)
*SMP*: Seamaster Professional (Omega)
*Sub*: Submariner (Rolex)
*SubC*: Submariner ceramic bezel (Rolex)
*SubND*: Submariner No Date (Rolex)
*THC*: Tudor Heritage Chronograph (Tudor)
*Zero*: Base model (Panerai)

*Calibres and Movement Types*
*324* - Patek Philippe - automatic
*2824* - ETA - a very commonly found movement that is recognized for its durability and reliability. It may or may not be altered by the company whose name appears on the watch's dial. Often if it has been modified, the company to whom the watch brand name belongs will also apply their name to the modified movement. Modifications can range from aesthetic decoration to enhancements to the mechanical workings of the base movement. Though this movement was originally designated as the 2824, ETA have updated it and assigned the updated version the indetifier 2824-2. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.)
*2892* - ETA - a very commonly found movement that is recognized for its durability and reliability. It may or may not be altered by the company whose name appears on the watch's dial. Often if it has been modified, the company to whom the watch brand name belongs will also apply their name to the modified movement. Modifications can range from aesthetic decoration to enhancements to the mechanical workings of the base movement. Though this movement was originally designated as the 2824, ETA have updated it and assigned the updated version the indetifier 2892-2. The 2892 movement is generally seen as being a nicer movement than the 2824, but both are work horse reliable. Of the two, the 2892/2892-2 is more often used in watches that command higher than average prices. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.)
*3155* - Rolex - date movement from 1988 found in Subs, President, and Seadweller
*3130* - Rolex - dateless movement from 2001 found in Subs, Air Kings and Oyster Perpetuals
*6R15* - Seiko movement with 21,600 BPH, hand-winding and hacking*
7750* - ETA - A movement formerly made by Valjoux, which is a company acquired by ETA, which is a member of the Swatch Group of companies. Typically this movement is seen in chronograph watches; however, it has also been used in novelty watches that display/perform various non-temporal actions. This is one of the non-manufacture movements credited with having a significant impact on the recovery of the Swiss mechanical watch industry's very existence after the Quartz Crisis, or as those from a different perspective call it the Quartz Revolution. This is another ETA movement once can expect to find in watches commanding very high prices. Today, one can buy this movement for about $700 USD. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.) Occasionally, one will see a movement identified as Valjoux/ETA 7750 -- for most purposes one can safely just think of it as an ETA movement.
*7S26* - Seiko movement with 21,600 BPH, no hand-winding or hacking
*8215* - Mioyta automatic movement with 21,600 BPH, hand-winding and no hacking
*9015* - Mioyta automatic movement with 28,800 BPH, hand-winding and hacking
*Auto*: refers to the fact that this type of movement is powered by the force of gravity and motion to keep the mainspring inside the movement under tension. This is most simply imagined as a weight attached to a "string" and as the watch moves about the weight is "flung" and the motion and the mass of the weight makes it move much like a ball at the end of a string. Rather than being attached to a string, the weight is connected to the mainspring and as the weight moves about, it tightens the mainspring in the watch. As with a handwound watch, as the mainspring unwinds it transfers the energy stored in it to the various cogs and whatnot inside the movement and via those cogs connection to indicators on the face of the watch, one or more pieces of information is displayed on the watch face/dial.
*Dopple*: (German) double - refers to a watch having two, separate stopwatch mechanisms. Also called a Rattrapante chronograph. Sometimes imprecise speach/writing or confusion leads to a mixup between a Rattrapante and a fly-back chronograph. Though both can be used to measure elapsed and/or split times, the distinguishing factor of a fly-back chrono is that the elapsed seconds hand can be stopped, returned to zero and restarted "instantly" with a single push of a button. A Rattrapante chronograph will have a pusher located most often at eight or ten o'clock. That pusher returns the two hands to the start position.
*GMT*: Greenwich Mean Time (a watch movement capable of displaying time for at least two time zones)
*HW*: Hand wound - referring to the fact that this type of movemnt is powered by the gradual transfer of energy from a spring that has been tightened by the twisting motion of the watch's crown to the cog wheels that move various parts of the watch so as to display one or more pieces of information to the user. This abbreviation is applicable to mechanical watches, not quartz watches which are electronic in nature and powered via a battery.
*MP*: Moon Phase
*OP* followed by a Roman numeral (Panerai) - for example, OPXI. This is the syntax used to refer to the movements that are outsourced from another company (ETA, Zenith, JLC, Girard Perregaux, Soprod, etc) and found in Panerai watches.
*P* followed by a numeral (Panerai) - an in-house movement made by Panerai
*PC*: Perpetual Calendar
*MR*: Minute Repeater
*SD*: (Seiko) - Spring Drive - Spring drives are unquie movements produced by Seiko.Their key defiing characteristic from a user standpoint is that they are immensely more accurate than any other mechanical watch movement avialble up to now (Dec-2013), rivaling the accuracy of quartz watches, and cited by Seiko as being accurate to 1 second per day, though users commonly cite 1 or 2 seconds per week. From an engineering standpoint, spring drives are the only commercially available wristwatch embedded technology capable of truly creating a continuous movement of the second hand, instead of the traditional beats per time unit as seen in quartz or mechanical watches. Seiko achieved this by utilizing three kinds of energy to power the watch: mechanical, electrical and electromagnetic. Spring drive movements can be found in several lines Seiko offer: Grand Seiko, Spring Drive International Collection, Credor, Izul, Ananta and Prospex. They range in price today from a few thousand USD to over $400K USD.
*Chrono*: Chronograph

*General*
*AD*: Authorized dealer
*AHCI*: Académie Horlogère des Créateurs Indépendants (Horological Academy Of Independent Creators)
*AR*: Anti-reflective coating
*ARFS*: Letters found on many vintage watch movements. The letters stand for Adavance/Retard - Fast/Slow.
*ATM:* Atmospheres - unit of pressure equivalent to 14.696 PSI, used to determine water resistance. 1 ATM is normal pressure at sea level. 10 ATM is the pressure at 100m below sea level.* 
BHI:* British Horological Institute*
BNIB*: brand new in box
*BUMP*: (or any capitalization thereof): Bring up my post - used when someone wants to raise their thread/post to the top of the forum's list of
new posts or "today's" posts.
*CONUS*: Contiguous United States
*COSC* - Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres - the Official Swiss Chronometer Testing Institute that certifies the accuracy and precision of wristwatches in Switzerland. Those that pass muster are designated chronometers.
*Destro* - any watch having its crown at nine o'clock instead of three o'clock
*DLC*: diamond like coating or diamond like carbon, depending on context.
*FSOT*: For sale or trade
*GM*: Grey market - a marketplace, often existing conceptually and only on the internet, in which retailers sell products (usually new) that they have obtained either from ADs or from the manufacturers themselves.
*HEV* - Helium Escape Valve - found on dive watches. Also sometimes called HRV (see below)
*HH* - Haute Horology; sometimes Foundation de la Haute Horologerie.
*HRV*: Helium Release Valve - a feature found on some diving watches.
*JDM*: Japanese Domestic Model - refers to a watch that was distributed for retail sale only in Japan.
*LV*: Lunette Verde - French for "green bezel." Sometimes one may see a Rolex model number followed by LV.
*LNIB* - Like new in box
*MOP*: Mother of pearl
*NOS*: New Old Stock - referring to a new (never owned by a consumer) watch that is from an old, often discontinued model or model line.
*OEM*: Original Equipment manufacturer
*OHPF*: On hold pending funds
*OP*: Original poster or original post, as appropriate per the context of the sentence.
*PCL*: Polished center links (referring to a bracelet on a watch)
*PS*: Private seller - an individual usually but never a GMS or AD. They are always selling one of two types of watches: legally acquired pre-owned watches or stolen goods. Few (if any) warrant the goods they have on offer.
*PVD*: Physical vapor deposition- technically one of several methods of vacuum deposition methods used to apply a thin, vaporized (during the aplication process) coating of a substance onto an object, usually a watch case and/or bracelet.
*RG*: Rose gold
*SEL*: Solid End Link - Solid end-links (the link that connects to the case and contains the spring bar) are often abbreviated as SEL and are normally a characteristic of more expensive watches.
*SOTC*: State of the collection
*SS*: Stainless steel
*TT*: Two-tone - referring to the colors of a watch case -- base case and/or bezel -- or bracelet, although a strap could also be two toned.
*TTT*: To the top - used when someone wants to raise their thread/post to the top of the forum's list of new posts or "today's" posts.
*WIS* - Watch Idiot Savant - a person who is "into watches" (not derisive)
*WR* - Water resistant, water resistance - a feature of a watch.
*WRUW* - What Are You Wearing
*WUS* - Watchuseek

*Nicknames*
*Alpinist* - Seiko SARB017 (also refers to other watches in the SARB range)*
Batman* - Rolex Submariner BLNR having a black and blue bezel insert.
*Black Monster* - (Seiko) - a specific watch: the black dialed dive watch originally identified as a model SKX779. There are other watches made by Seiko and referred to as "Monsters." The current (Dec-2013) Seiko Black Monster is the SRP309. Seiko has discontinued the SKX Monsters, though they remain plentiful in the marketplace.
*Bronzo* (Panerai) - Pam 382 bronze, the first ever mass produced Pam made of bronze. It was launched as an special edition in 2012.
*Coke* - (Rolex) a specific watch - a Rolex GMT Master II watch haivng a red and black bezel insert. It was/is part of the Rolex 16710 reference series, though the bezel insert has its own reference number. The 16710 series were made from 1989 to 2007. They were replaced by the 116710 series.
*Cocktail Time* - Seiko SARB065 (and 066)*
Connie* - Omega Constellation - a specific watch and a line
*Cyclops* - the magnifying glass bulge found above the date aperature on many Rolex watches
*Emperor Tuna* (Seiko) - a specific watch: Seiko model number SBDX011. It's a black automatic watch having a water resistance rating of 1000m
*Fiddy* (Panerai) - refers to Pam 127, the first 47 mm Luminor 1950 model that was launched in in the early 2000s. It was a special edition of 1950 pieces and has the number 1950 on the dial
*Hammy* - Hamilton - a brand of watches
*Hulk* - Rolex Submariner having a green dial and bezel (ceramic) insert, and with maxi markers on the dial. The reference number for them is 16610LV-002. This is the currently available edition. (Dec-2013)
*Hummer* - a type of watch movement used to describe tuning fork watches like Bulova Accutron, Omega F300hz, etc.
*Kermit* - Rolex Submariner having a green bezel insert and black dial with maxi markers. Also sometimes called the "vomit" sub. They carry the 16610LV reference number (? - this model may have had -001 after the base reference number). This is the 50th Anniversary edition offered in 2003 by Rolex in celebration of the Submariner's introduction in 1953. It is no longer offered on Rolex's website (Dec-2013).
*Maxi* - Rolex Submariner having larger luminescent markers and slightly bolder text specifying the depth rating and the term Submariner. All Maxi Subs are have a reference number following the patter 551x.
*Nicky R* - Nicolas Mathieu Rieussec - a 19th centery French watchmaker who invented, or at least obtained the first patent for, the chronograph watch.
*Orange Monster* - (Seiko) - a specific watch: the orange dialed dive watch SKX781 (2nd gen SRP309, 3rd gen SBDC023). There are other watches made by Seiko and referred to as "Monsters."
*Pepsi* - Rolex GMT Master II watch having a red and blue bezel insert. It was/is part of the Rolex 16710 reference series, though the bezel insert has its own reference number. The 16710 series were made from 1989 to 2007. They were replaced by the 116710 series.
*Pre-V* (Panerai) - refers to Panerai models issued prior to Panerai's having been bought by Vendome/Richemont. Pre-V models are distinguished by having model numbers longer than three digits, which is the current (Dec-2013) standard model classification method for Panerai watches.
*Rootbeer* - Rolex GMT Master II watch having any of several brown over gold bezel configurations, two common ones are the semi-circle design on the bezel insert and the all brown insert having gold numerals and set into a gold bezel.
*Sapphire Sandwich* - (Omega) An Speedmaster Professional with sapphire crystal (front & case back)
*Speedy* - Omega Speedmaster - a line of watches
*Seamaster Great White* - Seamaster GMT ref 2538.20 (no longer produced)
*S-ling* - Stuhrling - a brand nickname
*Speedy Tintin* - Speedmaster Professional with racing dial (year 2013) ref 311.30.42.30.01.004
*Tuna* (Seiko) - Any of several Seiko watches and/or versions of a given watch, all of which are dive watches. It's rumored that the name "tuna" came from the watches' case shape resembling a tuna can and because it was the first HEV-less watch capable of achievig a 1000m deep water resistance rating.
*Vicky* - Victorinox - a brand nickname


----------



## Skeptical

I like it. If I can nitpick, I believe the 2nd generation Black Monster is a SRP307, and the SRP309 is an Orange Monster. Model numbers for the latest version are SBDC025 and SBDC023 respectively.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Skeptical said:


> I like it. If I can nitpick, I believe the 2nd generation Black Monster is a SRP307, and the SRP309 is an Orange Monster. Model numbers for the latest version are SBDC025 and SBDC023 respectively.


Nitpicking is good!

I'll update on one go when there have been more contributions and corrections.


----------



## fixer29

That's cool, after all these years on the internet I never realised 'BUMP' was an acronym.

As for a suggestion, how about adding a Glossary of common watch collector words? Could be good to explain things like 'Complication' and explain what a 'Frankenwatch' is for people new to collecting. There are probably loads of others like Crystal and Bezel maybe, Perpetual Calendar, Crown, Hacking Seconds, and that's all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure there's more.


----------



## obomomomo

Wow, very informative, thank you. Excellent sticky imho. As for corrections and contributions, I'd like to participate:

I noticed a lot of Seiko stuff missing. For movements there are so many that I wonder whether they should all be added, but the more common mechanical ones popular in WUS like 7s26 and 6r15 deserve inclusion imho. Not to mention the higher end movements found in GS. Nicknames for popular Seikos include Alpinist, Cocktail, Monster (without the 'black'), Sumo, Shogun, Stargate, MM300, BFS, etc. Tag Heuer is also often referred to as TH instead of simply Tag. I personallly prefer this as at least the 'H' references Heuer. In the general section, High Accuracy Quartz- HAQ should be included i feel. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## omeglycine

Great sticky. A couple to add off the top of my head:

EP: El Primero
EXP: Explorer
EXP II: Explorer II


----------



## Youssef Hisham ElNahas

Very informative thread! Thanks


----------



## fatfingers

Great thread...THANKS!


----------



## Paulo 8135

Speedy for Speedmaster?


----------



## Bradjhomes

paulopiper said:


> Speedy for Speedmaster?


Is that a suggestion (it's already there) or are you suggesting the nickname is wrong?


----------



## Paulo 8135

oh sorry Brad, i missed it.


----------



## what_we_men_like

thanks for posting.


----------



## pborrica

I've learned so much from reading this thread haha no joke. Thanks for posting!


----------



## kclee

Should we add some Rollies?: Paul Newman / Red sub / Smurf / Bart Simpson

ATM for atmosphere.


----------



## Z123

Wicked good post! 

Great primer for watch virgins and those of us who put the I in WIS


----------



## artec

Thanks...I agree, generally very informative.
Two nits for you, though. First, an acronym is a word made from initial letters or an abbreviation, for examples RADAR for Radio Assisted Detection And Ranging (I think), SONAR for Sound Navigation And Ranging. There are lots of others, of course. It's not another name for an abbreviation made up of initials. 
Secondly, the German word for engineer is spelled Ingenieur, not Ingeniuer.


----------



## Bradjhomes

First post updated with some of the suggestions. I haven't added them all in - I need to do some research myself. Keep them coming!



artec said:


> Thanks...I agree, generally very informative.
> Two nits for you, though. First, an acronym is a word made from initial letters or an abbreviation, for examples RADAR for Radio Assisted Detection And Ranging (I think), SONAR for Sound Navigation And Ranging. There are lots of others, of course. It's not another name for an abbreviation made up of initials.


That's true. The thread is about both abbreviations and acronyms though - there are far more abbreviations than acronyms in the list I'll grant you.


----------



## craig00

Wonderful thread i like it.


----------



## Vetnov

Isn't the Batman a GMT model Rolex, not a submariner. I think there is the batman, pepsi, and coke bezels in the GMT line. Thanks for the list. I have always wondered what WIS stood for but never asked for fear of looking ignorant. A lot of these were completely new to me as well. This is my first post, new to the website, really enjoy the site format and content. Great topics and dialogue. 

Stewart


----------



## josephine lace

very informative, i wish everyone could read this especially the general part, with that i would not have to spell everything out


----------



## craig00

josephine lace said:


> very informative, i wish everyone could read this especially the general part, with that i would not have to spell everything out


Yeah me too.


----------



## Em1224

This is really useful- thanks!


----------



## charleswtch

This thread is surprisingly very informative...thank a lot.


----------



## PYLTN

I've really enjoyed reading through this! Interesting and informative.


----------



## Inspiredezigns

I finally know what "WIS" means!!!

Other possible additions:
1) VAL - Valjoux movement - now part of ETA
2) 7750 - Add under Calibres, the most common chronograph movement
3) NAV or NAVI - Breitling Navitimer model
4) CAL - Calibre



Sent on iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ancreanchor

More possibilities:
Common variations on movements: 7750 -> 7753; 2824 -> 2836 (maybe a sentence on each)
short blurb on the grades of ETA: economique, standard, elabore, top, chronometre (The "smoke and mirrors" thread was one of my favorites when I was new to watches)


----------



## WatchNinja2

This is what i have been looking for for a while. This is a hard world to break into for a newby!


----------



## WatchNinja2

I heard there is a full on dictionary that the swiss watch guys make... just with watch terms


----------



## papercutMS

Thanks for posting this. It helps out a watch newbie such as myself.


----------



## AJWelch

You have a beautiful soul for posting this. I've been racking my brain trying to figure out what AD and Grey Market were.


----------



## darylnwk

Excellent post! This cheat sheet is a must have.


----------



## tick-2016

Thanks for the detailed list, always thought MB stands for megabyte not Montblanc, guess I was wrong haha.


----------



## AshleyJ

Thank you for this thread, it was very informative.


----------



## Iandk

Nice little primer for those getting started. 

Noticed an amendment that should be made though, the 6R15 runs at 21,600 BPH, not 28,800 BHP as per the original post.

Also one suggestion for an addition: bracelet/strap styles. Oyster, jubilee, NATO, ZULU, perlon, mesh, deployant clasps, etc. ... though admittedly something like this would work much better with pictures.


----------



## tony20009

I just now noticed the list I started made it to "sticky" status. I'm glad to have done something useful.

All the best.


----------



## freshprince357

tony20009 said:


> I just now noticed the list I started made it to "sticky" status. I'm glad to have done something useful.
> 
> All the best.


How does something go "sticky" and what does sticky mean ? #YeaImANoob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

freshprince357 said:


> How does something go "sticky" and what does sticky mean ? #YeaImANoob
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











A "sticky" is a thread on which the forum mods/admin/owner has decided to "stick" to the top of the forum so that it will not fall down the list.

Not sent from my iPhone not using Tapatalk.


----------



## freshprince357

stuffler said:


> View attachment 10145762
> 
> 
> A "sticky" is a thread on which the forum mods/admin/owner has decided to "stick" to the top of the forum so that it will not fall down the list.
> 
> Not sent from my iPhone not using Tapatalk.


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Thank you for an awesome reference thread


----------



## ABM001

I'd like to propose a correction:

"*Hulk - Rolex Submariner having a green dial and bezel (ceramic) insert, and with maxi markers on the dial. The reference number for them is 16610LV-002. This is the currently available edition. (Dec-2013)"
*
Shouldn't the "Hulk" model be *116610LV *as the 16610LV is the "Kermit?"


----------



## tony20009

ABM001 said:


> I'd like to propose a correction:
> 
> "*Hulk - Rolex Submariner having a green dial and bezel (ceramic) insert, and with maxi markers on the dial. The reference number for them is 16610LV-002. This is the currently available edition. (Dec-2013)"
> *
> Shouldn't the "Hulk" model be *116610LV *as the 16610LV is the "Kermit?"


Good catch.

I'll take the blame for the error. I suspect for sure that Brad copied and pasted from my original thread.

Apologies.

All the best.


----------



## ABM001

tony20009 said:


> Good catch.
> 
> I'll take the blame for the error. I suspect for sure that Brad copied and pasted from my original thread.
> 
> Apologies.
> 
> All the best.


NP. This is a very comprehensive resource from which I learned quite a lot. Thank you for taking the time to put it together.

In the grand scheme of things you were only off by "1" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony20009

ABM001 said:


> NP. This is a very comprehensive resource from which I learned quite a lot. Thank you for taking the time to put it together.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things you were only off by "1"


TY for your understanding.

Hmmm...Okay...Let's call it a "typo" then. <winks and chuckles> Yeah, that's it. It was typo. LOL










All the best.


----------



## Patent Guy

First, Thanks for this! Second, I see WIS social events described in announcements for a "GTG". What is a GTG?


----------



## Jeff S.

GTG stands for  get together


----------



## raybear41

Very informative


----------



## DJRikki

*Batman - Rolex Submariner BLNR having a black and blue bezel insert.

GMT Master II - Only cos I have one *


----------



## tar6

Fantastic read....nice one.


----------



## Tjdt92

Ty for this so helpful!


----------



## Tjdt92

So many acronyms hard to follow sometimes!!


----------



## rpugh40

This was super helpful! I never realized BUMP actually stood for something. WIS is also a new one for me (even tho I believe I am one). I just assumed it was a WUS-typo that never made sense in context


----------



## ODYSSEUS/OSMY

Very helpful post.Thanks !!

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smjakober

Always nice to have a list to refer to.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## layy

didnt know some to of these, thanks


----------



## yankeexpress

May have already been mentioned, the 6R15 is a 21,600 bph movement.


----------



## Bradjhomes

yankeexpress said:


> May have already been mentioned, the 6R15 is a 21,600 bph movement.


Now updated.


----------



## odiefer1966

This is a must have for any enthusiast! Thanks!


----------



## Orange_GT3

What does GADA stand for, please?

I've seen this crop up in the last week or so having never seen it before.


----------



## omeglycine

Orange_GT3 said:


> What does GADA stand for, please?
> 
> I've seen this crop up in the last week or so having never seen it before.


Go anywhere, do anything. Typically referring to versatile sports watches (e.g., Rolex Explorer, Omega Aqua Terra, etc.).


----------



## schwiiing

I see various references to F71. What is that?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

schwiiing said:


> I see various references to F71. What is that?


Check the URL of the page your are on. It refers to the section of the forum. For instance, this section is F2. F71 is the Affordable Watches section.


----------



## schwiiing

Ah. Thanks.

Not that I would have thought to check the URL, but I view forums thru tapatalk which doesn't display the string. Good to know, though.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeromeMMM

Ah, this list with abbreviations is very helpful! Thanks for that!


----------



## StufflerMike

JeromeMMM said:


> Ah, this list with abbreviations is very helpful! Thanks for that!


Graag gedaan.


----------



## torquemada

what is GADA?


----------



## taike

torquemada said:


> what is GADA?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44760755


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina

"Panda" is missing in the nicknames section.


----------



## NycE39

as someone new, this is great thanks!


----------



## diegohwang

So many terms, but quite intuitive. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucassmith

Thanks allot for this informative collection, quite long but worth it. I just realized 'BUMP' was an acronym.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Awesome post Brad! Now I can say ALS as well as several other short cuts thanks!


----------



## mpatton4re

Thanks for this... you should write a book!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

*What does ____ mean?*

In reading through a post recently, I realised I didn't know the meaning of an acronym. Had to look it up, but what I found online wasn't applicable at all. Just to help out old guys like me who don't always read/write in abbreviation, and maybe the newbie trying to figure out forum lingo, I thought I'd create a post so that you could find a term definition from a search... within the forum. Please add to this if you legitimately can. Oh I'm sure the funny and creative definitions will find their ways into this thread, but I'm hoping to help those that really want to be a part of the community, follow along and use this forum to ask and learn if they don't know a particular meaning. Here are few that are out there right now to start:

Ttt - to the top.

OP - original post

GADA - go anywhere do anything

AD - authorized dealer

LNIB - like new in box

WRUW - what are you wearing

SOTC - state of the collection


----------



## wwarren

*Re: What does ____ mean?*

FIFY = Fixed it for you


----------



## Munchie

*Re: What does ____ mean?*

BNIB - Brand New In Box


----------



## RickS72

*Re: What does ____ mean?*

There's already a sticky (at the top of this forum) on this subject.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/acronyms-abbreviations-nicknames-2410490.html


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: What does ____ mean?*



RickS72 said:


> There's already a sticky (at the top of this forum) on this subject.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/acronyms-abbreviations-nicknames-2410490.html


FYI: Correct.....and merged.


----------



## Dshirts74

Thanks Rick. I just learned about stickys too!


----------



## Young Ben

WRUW - Ohhhhhhh! *forehead slap* I get it


----------



## Kelly Paul

Skeptical said:


> I like it. If I can nitpick, I believe the 2nd generation Black Monster is a SRP307, and the SRP309 is an Orange Monster. Model numbers for the latest version are SBDC025 and SBDC023 respectively.


how Do you ask a question on this forum?


----------



## taike

Kelly Paul said:


> how Do you ask a question on this forum?


you just did it


----------



## StufflerMike

Kelly Paul said:


> how Do you ask a question on this forum?


Huh ?


----------



## Mr Auto

what does "gilt" mean

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Mr Auto said:


> what does "gilt" mean
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


gold colored. plain meaning in this case


----------



## Mr Auto

Why do people refer to Rolex submariners as 5 digit & 6 digit? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicocamp353

Awesome stuff

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicocamp353

You never know what you don't know haha. Thanks for the info

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Mr Auto said:


> Why do people refer to Rolex submariners as 5 digit & 6 digit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Older models like 16610 (5 digit) and newer model 116610 (6 digit) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markfoto40

Very helpful, thanks for compiling this!


----------



## 360turbo

Wow 

that must of taken a long time


----------



## jlbr1

Thank you for the information it was really knowledgeable, I did not know this acronyms.


----------



## bloody watches

Could you add CRAP. to your list, its the stuff I purchase from ebay, mainly after I've been drinking


----------



## Pongster

bloody watches said:


> Could you add CRAP. to your list, its the stuff I purchase from ebay, mainly after I've been drinking


Chronometer
Regret
After
Purchase


----------



## gnn

This should be taught in schools all over the world!


----------



## cycleguy

This is awesome! Strong work!


----------



## roadcykler

Very helpful but there seem to be a lot of acronyms specifically for Seiko watches, SARB springs to mind. Is there a list of those as well?


----------



## BundyBear

roadcykler said:


> Very helpful but there seem to be a lot of acronyms specifically for Seiko watches, SARB springs to mind. Is there a list of those as well?


That's the pre-fix used on the model number. I would be surprised if it is an acronym


----------



## roadcykler

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's the pre-fix used on the model number. I would be surprised if it is an acronym


Gotcha. Still pretty new to this watch thing and learning as I go. Thanks.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

no GADA inclusion?


----------



## taike

BerutoSenpai said:


> no GADA inclusion?


No


----------



## BerutoSenpai

taike said:


> No


Actually I feel like that is a useless acronym, maybe just me though. Anyway nice seeing you outside the Word Association Thread


----------



## kboyle

Very informative, thanks!


----------



## ZKNY4LIFE

great intel. cheers!


----------



## Seeker92

Contributing, from couple of watches that I own

_Abreviation_: *SMC* - Seamaster cosmic (2000) [This one isn't very common but I have seen people use it]

_Nickname_: *Arnie* - This is a common one, for the Seiko *H558-5009, cause Arnold Schwarzenegger* wore it in movies like Predator

*G* - used for G-Shocks in general


----------



## Windoto

What is meant with a “clean dial” I thought I knew but than it was used to refer to the Hamilton khaki field (the one with two houre rings and a date window) and now I am confused.


----------



## kboyle

Great information


----------



## BeaufortTime

Bradjhomes said:


> This is based on Tony20009's thread here: Acronyms , Abbreviations and Nicknames (Horological and...
> 
> This is not intended to be an exhaustive list, and there is also no guarantee that everything listed below is 100% correct, but hopefully it will prove a useful guide for those starting out in this world where nicknames and abbreviations are commonplace and can be added to as time goes on.
> 
> If anything below is correct, or missing, just reply to this thread and every now and again I'll update it
> (threads started by members cant be edited after a certain period which is why I've started this new one as I will be able to edit and update this well into the future)
> 
> So, here goes:
> 
> *Brand Names*
> *ALS*: A. Lange & Söhne
> *A&S*: Arnold and Son
> *AP*: Audemars Piguet
> *B-ling*: Breitling
> *B&M*: Baume & Mercier (BM is also used)
> *BP*: Blancpain
> *CW or CWL*: Christopher Ward London
> *ETA*: ETA SA Swiss Watch Manufacturer
> *FC*: Frederique Constant
> *GG*: Gérald Genta
> *GO*: Glashutte Original
> *GP*: Girard-Perregaux
> *IWC*: IWC - technically an abbreviation standing for International Watch Co., but IWC refer to itself as IWC, unlike most of the rest of the brands/companies which generally don't refer to themselves using these abbreviations.
> *JLC*: Jaeger-LeCoultre
> *JR*: JeanRichard
> *MB*: Mont Blanc
> *ML*: Maurice Lacroix
> *PAM*: Officine Panerai; Sometimes it's used to mean Panerai Modello (Panerai model number)
> *PP*: Patek Philippe
> *RL*: Ralph Lauren Watches
> *TAG*: TAG Heuer
> *UG*: Universal Geneve
> *UN*: Ulysse Nardin
> *VC*: Vacheron Constantin
> 
> *Specific watches*
> *AT*: Aqua Terra (Omega)
> *BA*: Broad Arrow (Omega)
> *BB*: Black Bay (Tudor)
> *BLNR*: GMT Master II (Rolex) 116710 (from BLeu et NoiR)
> *CdC*: Calibre de Cartier (Cartier)
> *DJ or DJII*: Datejust or Datejust II (Rolex)
> *DRSD* : Double Red Sea Dweller (Rolex)
> *DSSD*: Deep Sea Sea Dweller (Rolex)
> *DSOM*: Dark Side of the Moon (Omega)
> *EZM*: Einsatzzeitmesser (which translates to Mission Timer) (Sinn)
> *EP: *El Primero (Zenith)
> *Exp (or ExpII): *Rolex Explorer (or Explorer II)
> *FOIS: *First Omega in Space (Omega)
> *FF*: Fifty Fathoms (Blancpain)
> *FFF*: Fifty Five Fathoms (Seiko/Project Watch)
> *Ingy*: Ingenieur (IWC)
> *LLD*: Legend Diver (Longines)
> *MUT*: Master Ultra Thin (JLC)
> *NSD*: Navy Seal Diver (JLC)
> *PML*: PanoMaticLunar (GO)
> *RO*: Royal Oak (AP)
> *ROO*: Royal Oak Offshore (AP)
> *GS*: Grand Seiko (Seiko)
> *MC*: Master Control (JLC)
> *PO*: Planet Ocean (Omega)
> *PO LM*: Planet Ocean Liquidmetal
> *PloProf*: PLOngeur PROFessionnel (Omega)
> *RL*: Richard Lange (ALS)
> *SD*: Seadweller (Rolex)
> *SMP*: Seamaster Professional (Omega)
> *Sub*: Submariner (Rolex)
> *SubC*: Submariner ceramic bezel (Rolex)
> *SubND*: Submariner No Date (Rolex)
> *THC*: Tudor Heritage Chronograph (Tudor)
> *Zero*: Base model (Panerai)
> 
> *Calibres and Movement Types*
> *324* - Patek Philippe - automatic
> *2824* - ETA - a very commonly found movement that is recognized for its durability and reliability. It may or may not be altered by the company whose name appears on the watch's dial. Often if it has been modified, the company to whom the watch brand name belongs will also apply their name to the modified movement. Modifications can range from aesthetic decoration to enhancements to the mechanical workings of the base movement. Though this movement was originally designated as the 2824, ETA have updated it and assigned the updated version the indetifier 2824-2. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.)
> *2892* - ETA - a very commonly found movement that is recognized for its durability and reliability. It may or may not be altered by the company whose name appears on the watch's dial. Often if it has been modified, the company to whom the watch brand name belongs will also apply their name to the modified movement. Modifications can range from aesthetic decoration to enhancements to the mechanical workings of the base movement. Though this movement was originally designated as the 2824, ETA have updated it and assigned the updated version the indetifier 2892-2. The 2892 movement is generally seen as being a nicer movement than the 2824, but both are work horse reliable. Of the two, the 2892/2892-2 is more often used in watches that command higher than average prices. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.)
> *3155* - Rolex - date movement from 1988 found in Subs, President, and Seadweller
> *3130* - Rolex - dateless movement from 2001 found in Subs, Air Kings and Oyster Perpetuals
> *6R15* - Seiko movement with 21,600 BPH, hand-winding and hacking
> *7750* - ETA - A movement formerly made by Valjoux, which is a company acquired by ETA, which is a member of the Swatch Group of companies. Typically this movement is seen in chronograph watches; however, it has also been used in novelty watches that display/perform various non-temporal actions. This is one of the non-manufacture movements credited with having a significant impact on the recovery of the Swiss mechanical watch industry's very existence after the Quartz Crisis, or as those from a different perspective call it the Quartz Revolution. This is another ETA movement once can expect to find in watches commanding very high prices. Today, one can buy this movement for about $700 USD. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.) Occasionally, one will see a movement identified as Valjoux/ETA 7750 -- for most purposes one can safely just think of it as an ETA movement.
> *7S26* - Seiko movement with 21,600 BPH, no hand-winding or hacking
> *8215* - Mioyta automatic movement with 21,600 BPH, hand-winding and no hacking
> *9015* - Mioyta automatic movement with 28,800 BPH, hand-winding and hacking
> *Auto*: refers to the fact that this type of movement is powered by the force of gravity and motion to keep the mainspring inside the movement under tension. This is most simply imagined as a weight attached to a "string" and as the watch moves about the weight is "flung" and the motion and the mass of the weight makes it move much like a ball at the end of a string. Rather than being attached to a string, the weight is connected to the mainspring and as the weight moves about, it tightens the mainspring in the watch. As with a handwound watch, as the mainspring unwinds it transfers the energy stored in it to the various cogs and whatnot inside the movement and via those cogs connection to indicators on the face of the watch, one or more pieces of information is displayed on the watch face/dial.
> *Dopple*: (German) double - refers to a watch having two, separate stopwatch mechanisms. Also called a Rattrapante chronograph. Sometimes imprecise speach/writing or confusion leads to a mixup between a Rattrapante and a fly-back chronograph. Though both can be used to measure elapsed and/or split times, the distinguishing factor of a fly-back chrono is that the elapsed seconds hand can be stopped, returned to zero and restarted "instantly" with a single push of a button. A Rattrapante chronograph will have a pusher located most often at eight or ten o'clock. That pusher returns the two hands to the start position.
> *GMT*: Greenwich Mean Time (a watch movement capable of displaying time for at least two time zones)
> *HW*: Hand wound - referring to the fact that this type of movemnt is powered by the gradual transfer of energy from a spring that has been tightened by the twisting motion of the watch's crown to the cog wheels that move various parts of the watch so as to display one or more pieces of information to the user. This abbreviation is applicable to mechanical watches, not quartz watches which are electronic in nature and powered via a battery.
> *MP*: Moon Phase
> *OP* followed by a Roman numeral (Panerai) - for example, OPXI. This is the syntax used to refer to the movements that are outsourced from another company (ETA, Zenith, JLC, Girard Perregaux, Soprod, etc) and found in Panerai watches.
> *P* followed by a numeral (Panerai) - an in-house movement made by Panerai
> *PC*: Perpetual Calendar
> *MR*: Minute Repeater
> *SD*: (Seiko) - Spring Drive - Spring drives are unquie movements produced by Seiko.Their key defiing characteristic from a user standpoint is that they are immensely more accurate than any other mechanical watch movement avialble up to now (Dec-2013), rivaling the accuracy of quartz watches, and cited by Seiko as being accurate to 1 second per day, though users commonly cite 1 or 2 seconds per week. From an engineering standpoint, spring drives are the only commercially available wristwatch embedded technology capable of truly creating a continuous movement of the second hand, instead of the traditional beats per time unit as seen in quartz or mechanical watches. Seiko achieved this by utilizing three kinds of energy to power the watch: mechanical, electrical and electromagnetic. Spring drive movements can be found in several lines Seiko offer: Grand Seiko, Spring Drive International Collection, Credor, Izul, Ananta and Prospex. They range in price today from a few thousand USD to over $400K USD.
> *Chrono*: Chronograph
> 
> *General*
> *AD*: Authorized dealer
> *AHCI*: Académie Horlogère des Créateurs Indépendants (Horological Academy Of Independent Creators)
> *AR*: Anti-reflective coating
> *ARFS*: Letters found on many vintage watch movements. The letters stand for Adavance/Retard - Fast/Slow.
> *ATM:* Atmospheres - unit of pressure equivalent to 14.696 PSI, used to determine water resistance. 1 ATM is normal pressure at sea level. 10 ATM is the pressure at 100m below sea level.*
> BHI:* British Horological Institute
> *BNIB*: brand new in box
> *BUMP*: (or any capitalization thereof): Bring up my post - used when someone wants to raise their thread/post to the top of the forum's list of
> new posts or "today's" posts.
> *CONUS*: Contiguous United States
> *COSC* - Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres - the Official Swiss Chronometer Testing Institute that certifies the accuracy and precision of wristwatches in Switzerland. Those that pass muster are designated chronometers.
> *Destro* - any watch having its crown at nine o'clock instead of three o'clock
> *DLC*: diamond like coating or diamond like carbon, depending on context.
> *FSOT*: For sale or trade
> *GM*: Grey market - a marketplace, often existing conceptually and only on the internet, in which retailers sell products (usually new) that they have obtained either from ADs or from the manufacturers themselves.
> *HEV* - Helium Escape Valve - found on dive watches. Also sometimes called HRV (see below)
> *HH* - Haute Horology; sometimes Foundation de la Haute Horologerie.
> *HRV*: Helium Release Valve - a feature found on some diving watches.
> *JDM*: Japanese Domestic Model - refers to a watch that was distributed for retail sale only in Japan.
> *LV*: Lunette Verde - French for "green bezel." Sometimes one may see a Rolex model number followed by LV.
> *LNIB* - Like new in box
> *MOP*: Mother of pearl
> *NOS*: New Old Stock - referring to a new (never owned by a consumer) watch that is from an old, often discontinued model or model line.
> *OEM*: Original Equipment manufacturer
> *OHPF*: On hold pending funds
> *OP*: Original poster or original post, as appropriate per the context of the sentence.
> *PCL*: Polished center links (referring to a bracelet on a watch)
> *PS*: Private seller - an individual usually but never a GMS or AD. They are always selling one of two types of watches: legally acquired pre-owned watches or stolen goods. Few (if any) warrant the goods they have on offer.
> *PVD*: Physical vapor deposition- technically one of several methods of vacuum deposition methods used to apply a thin, vaporized (during the aplication process) coating of a substance onto an object, usually a watch case and/or bracelet.
> *RG*: Rose gold
> *SEL*: Solid End Link - Solid end-links (the link that connects to the case and contains the spring bar) are often abbreviated as SEL and are normally a characteristic of more expensive watches.
> *SOTC*: State of the collection
> *SS*: Stainless steel
> *TT*: Two-tone - referring to the colors of a watch case -- base case and/or bezel -- or bracelet, although a strap could also be two toned.
> *TTT*: To the top - used when someone wants to raise their thread/post to the top of the forum's list of new posts or "today's" posts.
> *WIS* - Watch Idiot Savant - a person who is "into watches" (not derisive)
> *WR* - Water resistant, water resistance - a feature of a watch.
> *WRUW* - What Are You Wearing
> *WUS* - Watchuseek
> 
> *Nicknames*
> *Alpinist* - Seiko SARB017 (also refers to other watches in the SARB range)
> *Batman* - Rolex Submariner BLNR having a black and blue bezel insert.
> *Black Monster* - (Seiko) - a specific watch: the black dialed dive watch originally identified as a model SKX779. There are other watches made by Seiko and referred to as "Monsters." The current (Dec-2013) Seiko Black Monster is the SRP309. Seiko has discontinued the SKX Monsters, though they remain plentiful in the marketplace.
> *Bronzo* (Panerai) - Pam 382 bronze, the first ever mass produced Pam made of bronze. It was launched as an special edition in 2012.
> *Coke* - (Rolex) a specific watch - a Rolex GMT Master II watch haivng a red and black bezel insert. It was/is part of the Rolex 16710 reference series, though the bezel insert has its own reference number. The 16710 series were made from 1989 to 2007. They were replaced by the 116710 series.
> *Cocktail Time* - Seiko SARB065 (and 066)
> *Connie* - Omega Constellation - a specific watch and a line
> *Cyclops* - the magnifying glass bulge found above the date aperature on many Rolex watches
> *Emperor Tuna* (Seiko) - a specific watch: Seiko model number SBDX011. It's a black automatic watch having a water resistance rating of 1000m
> *Fiddy* (Panerai) - refers to Pam 127, the first 47 mm Luminor 1950 model that was launched in in the early 2000s. It was a special edition of 1950 pieces and has the number 1950 on the dial
> *Hammy* - Hamilton - a brand of watches
> *Hulk* - Rolex Submariner having a green dial and bezel (ceramic) insert, and with maxi markers on the dial. The reference number for them is 16610LV-002. This is the currently available edition. (Dec-2013)
> *Hummer* - a type of watch movement used to describe tuning fork watches like Bulova Accutron, Omega F300hz, etc.
> *Kermit* - Rolex Submariner having a green bezel insert and black dial with maxi markers. Also sometimes called the "vomit" sub. They carry the 16610LV reference number (? - this model may have had -001 after the base reference number). This is the 50th Anniversary edition offered in 2003 by Rolex in celebration of the Submariner's introduction in 1953. It is no longer offered on Rolex's website (Dec-2013).
> *Maxi* - Rolex Submariner having larger luminescent markers and slightly bolder text specifying the depth rating and the term Submariner. All Maxi Subs are have a reference number following the patter 551x.
> *Nicky R* - Nicolas Mathieu Rieussec - a 19th centery French watchmaker who invented, or at least obtained the first patent for, the chronograph watch.
> *Orange Monster* - (Seiko) - a specific watch: the orange dialed dive watch SKX781 (2nd gen SRP309, 3rd gen SBDC023). There are other watches made by Seiko and referred to as "Monsters."
> *Pepsi* - Rolex GMT Master II watch having a red and blue bezel insert. It was/is part of the Rolex 16710 reference series, though the bezel insert has its own reference number. The 16710 series were made from 1989 to 2007. They were replaced by the 116710 series.
> *Pre-V* (Panerai) - refers to Panerai models issued prior to Panerai's having been bought by Vendome/Richemont. Pre-V models are distinguished by having model numbers longer than three digits, which is the current (Dec-2013) standard model classification method for Panerai watches.
> *Rootbeer* - Rolex GMT Master II watch having any of several brown over gold bezel configurations, two common ones are the semi-circle design on the bezel insert and the all brown insert having gold numerals and set into a gold bezel.
> *Sapphire Sandwich* - (Omega) An Speedmaster Professional with sapphire crystal (front & case back)
> *Speedy* - Omega Speedmaster - a line of watches
> *Seamaster Great White* - Seamaster GMT ref 2538.20 (no longer produced)
> *S-ling* - Stuhrling - a brand nickname
> *Speedy Tintin* - Speedmaster Professional with racing dial (year 2013) ref 311.30.42.30.01.004
> *Tuna* (Seiko) - Any of several Seiko watches and/or versions of a given watch, all of which are dive watches. It's rumored that the name "tuna" came from the watches' case shape resembling a tuna can and because it was the first HEV-less watch capable of achievig a 1000m deep water resistance rating.
> *Vicky* - Victorinox - a brand nickname


As a new(ish) collector, this list is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Emceekao

awesome post!


----------



## Falizadeh

Incredible guide and comments! Thank you all! This is a much needed sticky for all watch enthusiasts 👍


----------



## lvt

BR - Buyer Remorse. It happens when, shortly after the purchase, you find the same watch for cheaper price


----------



## MissileExpert

CONUS is Continental United States
OCONUS = Outside the CONUS (Alaska and Hawaii are considered OCONUS even though they are US states)
GS - Grand Seiko
MSRP - Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (different term in Europe, I think)
VAT - Value Added Tax (for those in the US who don't travel much - similar to sales tax here)
NIB - New in Box
LNIB - Like New in Box
OP - Oyster Perpetual (Rolex)
DJ - Datejust (Rolex)


----------



## Geoff617

Excellent post. Very informative. 

One addition: PUKE = Invicta.


----------



## redhed18

*GLWS*

What I thought it meant...
"Good looking watch sir!"

What it _actually_ means:
"Good luck with sale!"

Seems to mainly be a Reddit thing... (ugh)


----------



## redhed18

*Honest patina*

_Credit to Eric Wind:_

"Nicks, scratches and fading that may have developed over the course of wear"

from his article:


https://revolution.watch/aged-perfection-patina-trend/



(probaby as opposed to _dishonest_ patina that has been manually applied or recreated in appearance, any patina which has not developed through time and wear, but been applied through techniques to make it look older than it is: "fauxtina" vintage lume, fake dial spots, deliberately fading the dial, etc. Laco's Erbstück line of watches, or WMT watches deliberate aging of their watches)

*Honest condition*

_The term is used regularly on Hodinkee's vintage watch shop_

The watch has developed "honest patina" and no attempts have been made to fix this up by polishing, re-luming etc.

In other words, through regular wear, previous owners banged up the watch, scratched the crystal, faded the dial, corroded the hands... or whatever!... and the seller is not hiding anything about it's current condition, and you will probably pay a premium for it now. 

_Related: _

*Wabi-sabi *- Japanese aesthetic which values imperfection developed over time.

_Further Reading:_









What is Wabi Sabi? The Elusive Beauty of Imperfection


How to understand and enjoy the artistic concept, philosophy of life and personal feeling that is the Japanese concept of wabi sabi.




japanobjects.com












Wabi-sabi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Outtatime12

Watch people sure do love their abrvtns!


----------



## johnmichael

I've seen this before but only in passing-----this time, took the time to read it all. You did a good job Brad!


----------



## QuadSculls

Amazing compilation, but the flow of new models means updates will always be helpful. Hopefully, all will contribute.


----------



## Tickclic

Bullhead, crown at 12 o clock


----------



## amard1

super helpful


----------



## Black5

Tickclic said:


> Bullhead, crown at 12 o clock
> View attachment 15803254


Not quite.
My understanding of "Bullhead" is a chronograph watch, such that the pushers represent the "horns"...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Orange_GT3

Black5 said:


> Not quite.
> My understanding of "Bullhead" is a chronograph watch, such that the pushers represent the "horns"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


This one is definitely a bull with the pusher at the bottom, lol.


----------



## Black5

Orange_GT3 said:


> This one is definitely a bull with the pusher at the bottom, lol.


Touché.

That's just a bonus...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Tickclic

Black5 said:


> Not quite.
> My understanding of "Bullhead" is a chronograph watch, such that the pushers represent the "horns"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


Wonder what the correct term is for the crown at 12.
I'll ask my watchmaker and get back to you.
Wait a minute,do female bulls have horns? How would I know, I grew up in a big city. If girl bulls don't have horns, maybe it is a " female bullhead".?
I'll have an answer soon.


----------



## Tickclic

One unnamed as of yet highly respected and experienced watchmaker I use that I emailed with a photo of the Vulcain, inquiring about its proper term, replied it is called a UNICORN.
Now why didnt I think of that !?!
I have emailed yet another respectable vintage watchmaker about this terminology and I await a reply.


----------



## Tickclic

I will start a new thread and we can vote for what a watch should be called with the crown at 12.
If it isn't called a Bullhead..then what is it? Or what will/should/can we call it?
Thanks to Black5 for suggesting a new thread!


----------



## Black5

Tickclic said:


> I have seen some rather off topic conversations here. I would never have imagined going off the tracks straight into a field of:
> Pick one: ( A ) Unicorn
> (B) Bullhead
> (C) Female Bullhead
> (D) your nomination goes here(keep it clean)
> I will start a poll rIght now.., and I will tabulate the incoming votes.
> I'm taking credit for this subject derailment!
> I vote for (A) first time I have thought a Unicorn was real.


Maybe start a new thread rather than derail this one that many members find quite useful. That way you can incorporate an actual poll...



SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Tickclic

Black5 said:


> Maybe start a new thread rather than derail this one that many members find quite useful. That way you can incorporate an actual poll...
> 
> 
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


You are totally right. I will do the survey in a new thread.


----------



## Black5

*BNIB*

Brand New In Box

When used by an AD, this means that the watch is still in the original sealed box, unopened and with complete factory warranty.

When used by a private seller this can mean that the box has been opened, the tags and labels can have been removed, the watch could be anything from days to months, and even years old, and the watch can have been worn.

The usual excuse is "removed for photo's only".

The private seller is the original owner, warranty has already started to count down so this is now a second hand watch and should be treated accordingly.

If seen in a listing, this term cannot be used alone as a valid description of condition,should be treated with care, and always ask for specific details regarding the actual age, condition and prior ownership of the watch and lot's of quality photo's to back it up.

Often confused with other often misused terms such as LNIB (Like New In Box) and NOS (New Old Stock).

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

*NOS*

New Old Stock.

When used by an AD, this means that the watch is aged stock, likely out of production, but is previously unsold and sold "as new" and may come with new factory warranty and consumer protection. (this is subject to the terms and conditions of the warranty as determined by the manufacturer and local consumer protection laws)

It may or may not come complete with box and may have been opened or used as a display model and may be discounted accordingly.

When used by a private seller this can mean that the watch has had many owners, may, or may not be complete, and can even have had old worn parts replaced for new parts, and there will be no warranty.

Essentially, in this instance, this is really just an old watch in excellent condition, but is now a second hand watch and should be treated accordingly.

If seen in a listing, this term cannot be used alone as a valid description of condition,should be treated with care, and always ask for specific details regarding the actual age, condition and prior ownership of the watch and lot's of quality photo's to back it up.

Often confused with other often misused terms such as LNIB (Like New In Box) and BNIB (Brand New In Box).

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Bill Stever

Very informative, thank you!!


----------



## tmc

Rolex calibre should be 3135 not 3155 (now supersceded by the 3235 in six digit models x2xxxx)


----------



## DevOpsGuy

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## WilliamBClark

Glad I found this post early in my navigation


----------



## James_

Any mention of End of Life (EOL) indicators on quartz movements? Did a find on page search and nothing showed.


----------



## MarLey 30

Good to know. Thank you


----------



## rob_honer

I seen DJ but what about DD Day Date


----------



## Bill M.

Just my name.


----------



## Carlosss

I like it, it is very useful and informative. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boris T

Great post which explains much about watch jargon, thank you.

Few Citizen watches to add to the list of nicknames...
Promaster X Godzilla - NY0080 - named after the anime character on case back..
Promaster Ecozilla - BJ8050 - because it runs on 'green solar energy' and is enormous.
Promaster Autozilla - NH6930 - automatic version of Ecozilla.
Promaster Manta Ray - BN0085 - exagerated dial sunburst effect & ISO6425 rated to 300m.
Promaster Black Orca - BN0015 - B&W colouring similar to an Orca - AKA King of The Sea.
Promaster Speedo - NY0040 - 12 o'clock index looks like a pair of swimming trunks.
Nighthawk Chrono - CA0295 - all black ion plated stealth watch with great lume.

I'm sure there are more, but can't bring them to mind at the moment.


----------



## Tomer I.

Great thread, super helpful


----------



## Pontificator

I'd like to know what this G.F.H is that is so over-used in these forums.


----------



## SteveU

Pontificator said:


> I'd like to know what this G.F.H is that is so over-used in these forums.


Gorgeous Freaking Hamilton


----------



## Pontificator

SteveU said:


> Gorgeous Freaking Hamilton


----------



## Pongster

SteveU said:


> Gorgeous Freaking Hamilton


Homage to BFK?


----------



## NC_Hager626

Pontificator said:


>


I rather doubt you will get a straight answer.


----------



## SteveU

Pongster said:


> Homage to BFK?


Just a bit of fun.


----------



## TheSecret

Very informative, thank you!


----------



## JoeShmoe414

Awesome reference page will use this a lot.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece

Thanks for this - You have no idea how much this helps!


----------



## jmgorman

This is great, learning so much from this.


----------



## xpiotos52

What is the meaning of ....OBO....OBRO, in relation to watch sales in the 'Sales Thread" ?


----------



## SteveU

xpiotos52 said:


> What is the meaning of ....OBO....OBRO, in relation to watch sales in the 'Sales Thread" ?


Or best offer, or best reasonable offer


----------



## xpiotos52

SteveU said:


> Or best offer, or best reasonable offer


Thank you Steve, I'm hopeless when it comes to acronyms-


----------



## SteveU

xpiotos52 said:


> Thank you Steve, I'm hopeless when it comes to acronyms-


OGP


----------



## xpiotos52

SteveU said:


> OGP


Now you're messin' with me : Oil, Gas & Petrolium ? I can feel a stupid coming on !!


----------



## SteveU

Old guy problems


----------



## SteveU

Not fair, really. I just made that up to mess with you...


----------



## quid

xpiotos52 said:


> Thank you Steve, I'm hopeless when it comes to acronyms-


smh


----------



## dank.edc

This is super useful, thank you! Couldn’t figure out WIS and WRUW on Instagram for the life of me haha.


----------



## Eisakson

Very helpful post....TY!


----------



## Dedcakes

Very useful. Could there be a slang section?
Things like TRONA was very confusing at first.


----------



## ledr

What a TTA (treasure trove of acronyms)! Thank you!


----------



## sunfoxwatch

This is such a comprehensive list, thank you so much, a big help for someone like me.


----------



## BrianBinFL

I don't think it's been mentioned thus far, but "GS = Grand Seiko" is listed under "Specific Watches". While that may have been true a long time ago when the first Grand Seiko was made, Grand Seiko is its own brand, with a complete line of watches, and thus should be listed under "Brand Names".


----------



## SouthTX

Maybe something for those (me) cursed with the watch accuracy desire. HAQ and now solar, I think have increased my level. 
Maybe AS for accuracy slave or AF for accuracy freak???? something? We have WIS but this I think is another level. Apologize if I missed it in the list.


----------



## BrianBinFL

SouthTX said:


> Maybe something for those (me) cursed with the watch accuracy desire. HAQ and now solar, I think have increased my level.
> Maybe AS for accuracy slave or AF for accuracy freak???? something? We have WIS but this I think is another level. Apologize if I missed it in the list.


I prefer "Time Lord".


----------



## JORGEPEREZ85

I'm new to this hobby and appreciate the comprehensive resource! Thanks!


----------



## ShatterGhost

Thanks for the list, it clears some things up for me.


----------



## nsims

Great list here. What a resource. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewToTheWatchGame

This is exactly what every noob like me needs to read! I feel like i just tripled my knowledge in 10 minutes. Nice sticky OP!


----------



## stsysar

Bradjhomes said:


> This is based on Tony20009's thread here: Acronyms , Abbreviations and Nicknames (Horological and...
> 
> This is not intended to be an exhaustive list, and there is also no guarantee that everything listed below is 100% correct, but hopefully it will prove a useful guide for those starting out in this world where nicknames and abbreviations are commonplace and can be added to as time goes on.
> 
> If anything below is correct, or missing, just reply to this thread and every now and again I'll update it
> (threads started by members cant be edited after a certain period which is why I've started this new one as I will be able to edit and update this well into the future)
> 
> So, here goes:
> 
> *Brand Names*
> *ALS*: A. Lange & Söhne
> *A&S*: Arnold and Son
> *AP*: Audemars Piguet
> *B-ling*: Breitling
> *B&M*: Baume & Mercier (BM is also used)
> *BP*: Blancpain
> *CW or CWL*: Christopher Ward London
> *ETA*: ETA SA Swiss Watch Manufacturer
> *FC*: Frederique Constant
> *GG*: Gérald Genta
> *GO*: Glashutte Original
> *GP*: Girard-Perregaux
> *IWC*: IWC - technically an abbreviation standing for International Watch Co., but IWC refer to itself as IWC, unlike most of the rest of the brands/companies which generally don't refer to themselves using these abbreviations.
> *JLC*: Jaeger-LeCoultre
> *JR*: JeanRichard
> *MB*: Mont Blanc
> *ML*: Maurice Lacroix
> *PAM*: Officine Panerai; Sometimes it's used to mean Panerai Modello (Panerai model number)
> *PP*: Patek Philippe
> *RL*: Ralph Lauren Watches
> *TAG*: TAG Heuer
> *UG*: Universal Geneve
> *UN*: Ulysse Nardin
> *VC*: Vacheron Constantin
> 
> *Specific watches*
> *AT*: Aqua Terra (Omega)
> *BA*: Broad Arrow (Omega)
> *BB*: Black Bay (Tudor)
> *BLNR*: GMT Master II (Rolex) 116710 (from BLeu et NoiR)
> *CdC*: Calibre de Cartier (Cartier)
> *DJ or DJII*: Datejust or Datejust II (Rolex)
> *DRSD* : Double Red Sea Dweller (Rolex)
> *DSSD*: Deep Sea Sea Dweller (Rolex)
> *DSOM*: Dark Side of the Moon (Omega)
> *EZM*: Einsatzzeitmesser (which translates to Mission Timer) (Sinn)
> *EP: *El Primero (Zenith)
> *Exp (or ExpII): *Rolex Explorer (or Explorer II)
> *FOIS: *First Omega in Space (Omega)
> *FF*: Fifty Fathoms (Blancpain)
> *FFF*: Fifty Five Fathoms (Seiko/Project Watch)
> *Ingy*: Ingenieur (IWC)
> *LLD*: Legend Diver (Longines)
> *MUT*: Master Ultra Thin (JLC)
> *NSD*: Navy Seal Diver (JLC)
> *PML*: PanoMaticLunar (GO)
> *RO*: Royal Oak (AP)
> *ROO*: Royal Oak Offshore (AP)
> *GS*: Grand Seiko (Seiko)
> *MC*: Master Control (JLC)
> *PO*: Planet Ocean (Omega)
> *PO LM*: Planet Ocean Liquidmetal
> *PloProf*: PLOngeur PROFessionnel (Omega)
> *RL*: Richard Lange (ALS)
> *SD*: Seadweller (Rolex)
> *SMP*: Seamaster Professional (Omega)
> *Sub*: Submariner (Rolex)
> *SubC*: Submariner ceramic bezel (Rolex)
> *SubND*: Submariner No Date (Rolex)
> *THC*: Tudor Heritage Chronograph (Tudor)
> *Zero*: Base model (Panerai)
> 
> *Calibres and Movement Types*
> *324* - Patek Philippe - automatic
> *2824* - ETA - a very commonly found movement that is recognized for its durability and reliability. It may or may not be altered by the company whose name appears on the watch's dial. Often if it has been modified, the company to whom the watch brand name belongs will also apply their name to the modified movement. Modifications can range from aesthetic decoration to enhancements to the mechanical workings of the base movement. Though this movement was originally designated as the 2824, ETA have updated it and assigned the updated version the indetifier 2824-2. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.)
> *2892* - ETA - a very commonly found movement that is recognized for its durability and reliability. It may or may not be altered by the company whose name appears on the watch's dial. Often if it has been modified, the company to whom the watch brand name belongs will also apply their name to the modified movement. Modifications can range from aesthetic decoration to enhancements to the mechanical workings of the base movement. Though this movement was originally designated as the 2824, ETA have updated it and assigned the updated version the indetifier 2892-2. The 2892 movement is generally seen as being a nicer movement than the 2824, but both are work horse reliable. Of the two, the 2892/2892-2 is more often used in watches that command higher than average prices. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.)
> *3155* - Rolex - date movement from 1988 found in Subs, President, and Seadweller
> *3130* - Rolex - dateless movement from 2001 found in Subs, Air Kings and Oyster Perpetuals
> *6R15* - Seiko movement with 21,600 BPH, hand-winding and hacking
> *7750* - ETA - A movement formerly made by Valjoux, which is a company acquired by ETA, which is a member of the Swatch Group of companies. Typically this movement is seen in chronograph watches; however, it has also been used in novelty watches that display/perform various non-temporal actions. This is one of the non-manufacture movements credited with having a significant impact on the recovery of the Swiss mechanical watch industry's very existence after the Quartz Crisis, or as those from a different perspective call it the Quartz Revolution. This is another ETA movement once can expect to find in watches commanding very high prices. Today, one can buy this movement for about $700 USD. (ETA make other movements and a Google search for ETA movements will produce multiple sites listing them and identifying the differences among them.) Occasionally, one will see a movement identified as Valjoux/ETA 7750 -- for most purposes one can safely just think of it as an ETA movement.
> *7S26* - Seiko movement with 21,600 BPH, no hand-winding or hacking
> *8215* - Mioyta automatic movement with 21,600 BPH, hand-winding and no hacking
> *9015* - Mioyta automatic movement with 28,800 BPH, hand-winding and hacking
> *Auto*: refers to the fact that this type of movement is powered by the force of gravity and motion to keep the mainspring inside the movement under tension. This is most simply imagined as a weight attached to a "string" and as the watch moves about the weight is "flung" and the motion and the mass of the weight makes it move much like a ball at the end of a string. Rather than being attached to a string, the weight is connected to the mainspring and as the weight moves about, it tightens the mainspring in the watch. As with a handwound watch, as the mainspring unwinds it transfers the energy stored in it to the various cogs and whatnot inside the movement and via those cogs connection to indicators on the face of the watch, one or more pieces of information is displayed on the watch face/dial.
> *Dopple*: (German) double - refers to a watch having two, separate stopwatch mechanisms. Also called a Rattrapante chronograph. Sometimes imprecise speach/writing or confusion leads to a mixup between a Rattrapante and a fly-back chronograph. Though both can be used to measure elapsed and/or split times, the distinguishing factor of a fly-back chrono is that the elapsed seconds hand can be stopped, returned to zero and restarted "instantly" with a single push of a button. A Rattrapante chronograph will have a pusher located most often at eight or ten o'clock. That pusher returns the two hands to the start position.
> *GMT*: Greenwich Mean Time (a watch movement capable of displaying time for at least two time zones)
> *HW*: Hand wound - referring to the fact that this type of movemnt is powered by the gradual transfer of energy from a spring that has been tightened by the twisting motion of the watch's crown to the cog wheels that move various parts of the watch so as to display one or more pieces of information to the user. This abbreviation is applicable to mechanical watches, not quartz watches which are electronic in nature and powered via a battery.
> *MP*: Moon Phase
> *OP* followed by a Roman numeral (Panerai) - for example, OPXI. This is the syntax used to refer to the movements that are outsourced from another company (ETA, Zenith, JLC, Girard Perregaux, Soprod, etc) and found in Panerai watches.
> *P* followed by a numeral (Panerai) - an in-house movement made by Panerai
> *PC*: Perpetual Calendar
> *MR*: Minute Repeater
> *SD*: (Seiko) - Spring Drive - Spring drives are unquie movements produced by Seiko.Their key defiing characteristic from a user standpoint is that they are immensely more accurate than any other mechanical watch movement avialble up to now (Dec-2013), rivaling the accuracy of quartz watches, and cited by Seiko as being accurate to 1 second per day, though users commonly cite 1 or 2 seconds per week. From an engineering standpoint, spring drives are the only commercially available wristwatch embedded technology capable of truly creating a continuous movement of the second hand, instead of the traditional beats per time unit as seen in quartz or mechanical watches. Seiko achieved this by utilizing three kinds of energy to power the watch: mechanical, electrical and electromagnetic. Spring drive movements can be found in several lines Seiko offer: Grand Seiko, Spring Drive International Collection, Credor, Izul, Ananta and Prospex. They range in price today from a few thousand USD to over $400K USD.
> *Chrono*: Chronograph
> 
> *General*
> *AD*: Authorized dealer
> *AHCI*: Académie Horlogère des Créateurs Indépendants (Horological Academy Of Independent Creators)
> *AR*: Anti-reflective coating
> *ARFS*: Letters found on many vintage watch movements. The letters stand for Adavance/Retard - Fast/Slow.
> *ATM:* Atmospheres - unit of pressure equivalent to 14.696 PSI, used to determine water resistance. 1 ATM is normal pressure at sea level. 10 ATM is the pressure at 100m below sea level.*
> BHI:* British Horological Institute
> *BNIB*: brand new in box
> *BUMP*: (or any capitalization thereof): Bring up my post - used when someone wants to raise their thread/post to the top of the forum's list of
> new posts or "today's" posts.
> *CONUS*: Contiguous United States
> *COSC* - Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres - the Official Swiss Chronometer Testing Institute that certifies the accuracy and precision of wristwatches in Switzerland. Those that pass muster are designated chronometers.
> *Destro* - any watch having its crown at nine o'clock instead of three o'clock
> *DLC*: diamond like coating or diamond like carbon, depending on context.
> *FSOT*: For sale or trade
> *GM*: Grey market - a marketplace, often existing conceptually and only on the internet, in which retailers sell products (usually new) that they have obtained either from ADs or from the manufacturers themselves.
> *HEV* - Helium Escape Valve - found on dive watches. Also sometimes called HRV (see below)
> *HH* - Haute Horology; sometimes Foundation de la Haute Horologerie.
> *HRV*: Helium Release Valve - a feature found on some diving watches.
> *JDM*: Japanese Domestic Model - refers to a watch that was distributed for retail sale only in Japan.
> *LV*: Lunette Verde - French for "green bezel." Sometimes one may see a Rolex model number followed by LV.
> *LNIB* - Like new in box
> *MOP*: Mother of pearl
> *NOS*: New Old Stock - referring to a new (never owned by a consumer) watch that is from an old, often discontinued model or model line.
> *OEM*: Original Equipment manufacturer
> *OHPF*: On hold pending funds
> *OP*: Original poster or original post, as appropriate per the context of the sentence.
> *PCL*: Polished center links (referring to a bracelet on a watch)
> *PS*: Private seller - an individual usually but never a GMS or AD. They are always selling one of two types of watches: legally acquired pre-owned watches or stolen goods. Few (if any) warrant the goods they have on offer.
> *PVD*: Physical vapor deposition- technically one of several methods of vacuum deposition methods used to apply a thin, vaporized (during the aplication process) coating of a substance onto an object, usually a watch case and/or bracelet.
> *RG*: Rose gold
> *SEL*: Solid End Link - Solid end-links (the link that connects to the case and contains the spring bar) are often abbreviated as SEL and are normally a characteristic of more expensive watches.
> *SOTC*: State of the collection
> *SS*: Stainless steel
> *TT*: Two-tone - referring to the colors of a watch case -- base case and/or bezel -- or bracelet, although a strap could also be two toned.
> *TTT*: To the top - used when someone wants to raise their thread/post to the top of the forum's list of new posts or "today's" posts.
> *WIS* - Watch Idiot Savant - a person who is "into watches" (not derisive)
> *WR* - Water resistant, water resistance - a feature of a watch.
> *WRUW* - What Are You Wearing
> *WUS* - Watchuseek
> 
> *Nicknames*
> *Alpinist* - Seiko SARB017 (also refers to other watches in the SARB range)
> *Batman* - Rolex Submariner BLNR having a black and blue bezel insert.
> *Black Monster* - (Seiko) - a specific watch: the black dialed dive watch originally identified as a model SKX779. There are other watches made by Seiko and referred to as "Monsters." The current (Dec-2013) Seiko Black Monster is the SRP309. Seiko has discontinued the SKX Monsters, though they remain plentiful in the marketplace.
> *Bronzo* (Panerai) - Pam 382 bronze, the first ever mass produced Pam made of bronze. It was launched as an special edition in 2012.
> *Coke* - (Rolex) a specific watch - a Rolex GMT Master II watch haivng a red and black bezel insert. It was/is part of the Rolex 16710 reference series, though the bezel insert has its own reference number. The 16710 series were made from 1989 to 2007. They were replaced by the 116710 series.
> *Cocktail Time* - Seiko SARB065 (and 066)
> *Connie* - Omega Constellation - a specific watch and a line
> *Cyclops* - the magnifying glass bulge found above the date aperature on many Rolex watches
> *Emperor Tuna* (Seiko) - a specific watch: Seiko model number SBDX011. It's a black automatic watch having a water resistance rating of 1000m
> *Fiddy* (Panerai) - refers to Pam 127, the first 47 mm Luminor 1950 model that was launched in in the early 2000s. It was a special edition of 1950 pieces and has the number 1950 on the dial
> *Hammy* - Hamilton - a brand of watches
> *Hulk* - Rolex Submariner having a green dial and bezel (ceramic) insert, and with maxi markers on the dial. The reference number for them is 16610LV-002. This is the currently available edition. (Dec-2013)
> *Hummer* - a type of watch movement used to describe tuning fork watches like Bulova Accutron, Omega F300hz, etc.
> *Kermit* - Rolex Submariner having a green bezel insert and black dial with maxi markers. Also sometimes called the "vomit" sub. They carry the 16610LV reference number (? - this model may have had -001 after the base reference number). This is the 50th Anniversary edition offered in 2003 by Rolex in celebration of the Submariner's introduction in 1953. It is no longer offered on Rolex's website (Dec-2013).
> *Maxi* - Rolex Submariner having larger luminescent markers and slightly bolder text specifying the depth rating and the term Submariner. All Maxi Subs are have a reference number following the patter 551x.
> *Nicky R* - Nicolas Mathieu Rieussec - a 19th centery French watchmaker who invented, or at least obtained the first patent for, the chronograph watch.
> *Orange Monster* - (Seiko) - a specific watch: the orange dialed dive watch SKX781 (2nd gen SRP309, 3rd gen SBDC023). There are other watches made by Seiko and referred to as "Monsters."
> *Pepsi* - Rolex GMT Master II watch having a red and blue bezel insert. It was/is part of the Rolex 16710 reference series, though the bezel insert has its own reference number. The 16710 series were made from 1989 to 2007. They were replaced by the 116710 series.
> *Pre-V* (Panerai) - refers to Panerai models issued prior to Panerai's having been bought by Vendome/Richemont. Pre-V models are distinguished by having model numbers longer than three digits, which is the current (Dec-2013) standard model classification method for Panerai watches.
> *Rootbeer* - Rolex GMT Master II watch having any of several brown over gold bezel configurations, two common ones are the semi-circle design on the bezel insert and the all brown insert having gold numerals and set into a gold bezel.
> *Sapphire Sandwich* - (Omega) An Speedmaster Professional with sapphire crystal (front & case back)
> *Speedy* - Omega Speedmaster - a line of watches
> *Seamaster Great White* - Seamaster GMT ref 2538.20 (no longer produced)
> *S-ling* - Stuhrling - a brand nickname
> *Speedy Tintin* - Speedmaster Professional with racing dial (year 2013) ref 311.30.42.30.01.004
> *Tuna* (Seiko) - Any of several Seiko watches and/or versions of a given watch, all of which are dive watches. It's rumored that the name "tuna" came from the watches' case shape resembling a tuna can and because it was the first HEV-less watch capable of achievig a 1000m deep water resistance rating.
> *Vicky* - Victorinox - a brand nickname


This is really cool. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## StufflerMike

tulgen said:


> thanks!


A lot of superfluous one liners in the last 3 hours. Anything you want to sell ?

Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed and the members post count will be adjusted. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.


----------



## honestbuys

Thank you so much for taking the time to share this! A quick way to get up to speed. The one thing that's always had me confused is why PAM is Panerai (P or PAN anyone?) but now it makes sense.


----------



## AaronW123

Thank you for this


----------



## Jpuentes67

What does ONO mean? "Or nearest offer"?


----------



## SuperTrooper169

Always wondered about some of these. Thanks for the post!


----------



## alsetalokin

thanks!


----------



## lvt

Jpuentes67 said:


> What does ONO mean? "Or nearest offer"?


Same like OBO (or best offer)?


----------



## bhiter010

by the way is it even possible?


----------



## WatchAddition11

This is super helpful! I'm sure I will keep coming back to this post.


----------



## Nic98765

Thanks! It's usefull. Using too much abbreviations is sometimes pretty annoying.


----------

